# ~My Latest Creation~



## Dabs (Jul 29, 2011)

I love doing arts & crafts, I feel like I am a very artsy person. Most of the time! I have to be in the mood, kinda like sex *haha*
My Mother taught me how to crochet many years ago, and I have attempted to crochet an afghan (blanket) many times, but I never got anything achieved, I would either get bored or run out of yarn. So I never completed anything.
I told myself last year, that I was going to do something progressive. I am planning on making an afghan for each of my children and for each of my grandchildren.
So far I have 2 completely finished and I am working on one now that is almost done, and I have another that is about half done.
I like to keep 2 or 3 going at one time, in case I run out of yarn or I get bored with that particular pattern.
This photo is one I have all finished, it's on a Queen size bed and it's called Sherbert 
I can't do anything fancy like my Mother did, I do the simple single or double crochet.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## lilbug (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice!  I tried to crochet afghan once...it did not turn out well!   I can, however, crochet rugs using the popcorn stitch.  It is an easy and quick project.


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2011)

That's pretty cool Dabs.  I could never sit still long enough to do that so I commend you for that!


----------



## freedombecki (Jul 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I love doing arts & crafts, I feel like I am a very artsy person. Most of the time! I have to be in the mood, kinda like sex *haha*
> My Mother taught me how to crochet many years ago, and I have attempted to crochet an afghan (blanket) many times, but I never got anything achieved, I would either get bored or run out of yarn. So I never completed anything.
> I told myself last year, that I was going to do something progressive. I am planning on making an afghan for each of my children and for each of my grandchildren.
> So far I have 2 completely finished and I am working on one now that is almost done, and I have another that is about half done.
> ...


It's beautiful, nonetheless, Dabs. Fabulous effort.


----------



## Robert_Stephens (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.  If one lived in the 'northwet" (Northwest}, that would surely brighten any winter bedroom and look tropical in the summer. Wow.

Well done!

Robert


----------



## butterfly123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful work, Dabs!  Looks cozy!


----------



## newmoon100 (Apr 23, 2013)

This is stunning


----------



## Big Black Dog (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a bedspread that my mother crocheted many years ago.  It's still beautiful.


----------

